# new today and after some adivce



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

hi, My name is jenna i am 25 and live in essex, have been trying to concieve for over 3 years, started off in 2008 with a lap and dye which came back with both tubes blocked which were dealt with, was then put on clomid as i wasnt ovulatin which lasted 6 months, ended up being badly depressed on them so had to come off and take some time out was then seen by a new gyne and discovered i had pcos and put on metformin which made me violently sick and the anti sickness medication wasnt workin so had to stop taking them and am now waiting for ovarian drilling which is in 2 weeks time. Just wondered if anyone has had it done and what i should expect straight after?? will it make me have regular periods? how soon can i find out if it has worked etc. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello and  to Fertility Friends

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

Board for Essex ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=228.0

There are lots of topics already discussed on Ovarian drilling, just tap it in to the search tab at the top of the page 

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Autumn Jade (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi, 

I read your post and just wanted to say Hi, Firstly, I don't know about the procedures you're having, but I do want to wish you luck, I'm new on here too and still kinda working out how this all works! Me: After ttc for 3 years, having two lap & dyes, surgery to remove leisions & plyps, I finally had bfp which didn't go smoothly -I had an ectopic pregnancy and had to be rushed into surgery, I lost a tube and last chance to conceive naturally. I joined here as we're starting IVF and I really want to be more positive about it all, but it's really hard to just not cry... On the up side, a friend found me a great accupuncturist (spelling?) who specialises in fertility and supporting couples through ivf, she did wonders with my cycle which was messy after the ectopic- I worry about recommending something that is so unproven, but it helped my cycles become regular and my periods 'better'. Anyway, just a thought x Good luck with it all x


----------



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hiya, 
I'm new to all this too. I just wanted to say that even though i don't know about the procedure you are going to have i can sympathise with the emotions you must be going through. 
We have been TTC for 3.5 years. In 2008 i was put onto Clomid and fell pregnant but MC at 13 wks. However the doc thought i probably mc a lot sooner. i then went back onto clomid but nothing came of it. After another year or so trying naturally i had a lap & dye test which showed both my tubes were blocked and that IVF was the only way forward. When i was told that, i initially was a wreck and very depressed but then after a while i thought well at least we now know why things weren't working and that there was hopefully light at the end of the tunnel. 
I only have one good working ovary as i suffer from endometriosis and had a cyst removed back in 2001 which left my left one heavily scarred from the operation. When you start IVF you are told they need several eggs to increase your chances so i knew i was starting off on a back foot....Just another emotional worry to get your head round! The injections were a nightmare - i was an emotional wreck to say the least - i would cry at anything and my mood swings were second to none - i didn't want to be around myself so god only knows what my DH was going through! The egg collection was yesterday - 4 were taken, not great but like they say you only need one for it to work. So now I'm waiting for the results from the clinic to see how many embryos we have   don't know about you but all the waiting around and finding out if things have worked is mentally and emotionally draining...
My new experience of the day is inserting the Cyclogest Pessaries - i got quite a lot of coloured discharge - so am now worried that something is wrong  
Good luck to you, really hope things work out. 
xx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Auntumn jade & Kazz32 thank you so much for ur replies.

Autumn jade: i am sorry to hear all the problems u have had to face over the last 3 years i dont know exactly what ur going thru but i do know what its like not to have the baby you have craved for the last few years. What exactly does the accupuncturist do? and how does it help with periods? i am lucky if i get 3 a year and all the pills i have been given to force a period never work how they are supposed to so i am hoping this operation might kick start somethin, i wish u all the luck in the world with your treatment and hope u have the best results possible xx

Kazz32: Welcome to the site  i joined on sunday and wished i had done it years ago when it all started, had soooo much support from other ladies and been in the chat room a few times and just having someone who understands what you are going thru helps soooo much, I am also sorry to hear what you have been thru in the last 3.5 years, you have been thru the mill a bit and you should be so proud of urself for keeping strong. I can totally understand about the mood swings, i was on clomid for 6 months with each dose being increased every month to max dose as it had no effect on my ovualtion only to me emotionally, i was snappin all the time, cryin over everythin and i just didnt know what to do with myself sometimes and was the worst 6 months of my life that i had to stop treatment till i could handle it all. 
I am not sure about the IVF procedure as i havent got that far yet,that is my next step but as u quite rightly said it only takes one for it to work and i really hope it works for u and wish you all the best with it all and hope to hear good news from you soon  xx


----------



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Jenna201
My friend directed me to this website the other week and like you i really wish i had joined years ago as it has been so lonely going through everything and you think you are the only one out there that suffers from these challenges in life! Having read some posts on here i now know that I'm not the odd one out and that there are lots of us in the same boat. 
I had reflexology and acupuncture as i used to suffer from very irregular periods and very painful ones - both acupuncture and reflexology put an end to that - don't ask me how but it worked!! They made my cycles regular - spot on 28 days each month - previous to that they would vary between 28 and 38 days. As you can imagine the 38 day cycles were a nightmare as i thought i was pregnant each time.... If anything the sessions totally relax you and allow you to escape the day to day worries and stress of everything. I would highly reccomend them to anyone. In fact I'm going to have a reflexology treatment tomorrow as it will be (hopefully) the day before the egg transfer - just need to keep fingers crossed the outcome of todays results are ok. 
Your experience on Clomid sounds awful you poor thing   i had heard that they gave people really bad side effects. I personally didn't experience anything like that. I've just experienced the side effects of all the injections you have when you start IVF and they sound very similar - its so scary what drugs can do to you - so powerful - but must keep positive that they are doing us good and we will be successful  
K xx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Kazz32
I just googled it on saturday at work to see if there was anywhere for people like us to talk and get some advice and this site popped up and am so glad i done it. 
I may have to look up a place locally to me that does this kind of treatment, i know alot of people say its rubbish and doesnt work but i am up for tryin anythin even if it sounds impossible.Not sure if i will get the same results as you tho, i have pcos so i am lucky to get 3-4 periods a year which like u is a killer when u get urself all excited thinking you could be pregnant but once u do the test the little bubble bursts  xx


----------



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

Try and stay positive, like you say it doesn't hurt to try new things - no harm in trying. I was a firm believer that those sorts of treatments were a load of rubbish until i bit the bullet and actually tried them. Give it a go and see what happens. Fingers crossed for you. Good luck xxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am going to google it now and see what i find, is it expensive? x


----------



## Kazz32 (Aug 25, 2010)

For my Reflexology it is £80 for 3 treatments - each treatment lasts an hour
Acupunture was a little more expensive but probably more effective, it was £32 for each treatment which lasted 45mins
I live in Hamphsire, nr Basingstoke so might be generally a little more expensive - its best to shop around as the prices can vary and make sure if you do go with acupunture that they specilaise in Fertility and PCOS. 
I only have reflexology now and i only have it for pure relaxation purposes - it was getting too expensive in keeping both up - however then again what price can you put on something so important. Its a tough one but you just got to go with what's best for you and your circumstances. I wish you all the luck in the world   Thinking of you xxx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

I dont care how much it costs, like u said its worth every penny, i will give it a try and let u know have it goes and i am keeping my fingers crossed for u too, hope everythin goes well, let me know how u get on, would be lovely to hear how you are progessing xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Jenna   .

Thought I wud just reply as Im also from essex and Im a similar age to you   .

What hosp are u under in essex??

Im currently having my first go at IVF ICSI.

Sending you   

xXx


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Bunny73,

I live in southend on sea so am having some treatment at southend private hospital which is funded by the nhs and awaiting ovarian drilling at basildon hospital which is on the 13th september.
I also was on clomid but for 6 months with no change at all to my ovulation, i saw a new gyne in april this year and they found out i had pcos which was the cause for my irregular periods. If the ovarian driling doesnt work i will then be sent to an ivf specialist.

Where abouts do you live ans what hospital are you under? are they any good? i have mixed reviews with mine as some treatment has been done fairly quick and basildon has been terrible to be honest and hope after this op i wont have to go back.

xx


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

hey jenna   

Im from chelmsford and was under st johns hospital whilst i was having my tests etc - They were awful!!
In the end I had to see a private consultant to get my referal for my IVF!!

I am now under the Herts and Essex fertility centre and so far they have been great!!

Ask me any questions if u want to and if u want to read about my story so far I have a diary in the Treatment Diaries section, under ICSI diaries   .

Sending u sum big   

Bunny xXx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

hey there, 
Im waiting for OD too, due for surgery next thursday. Was originally schduled for 29th july but was cancelled a week before . 
Like you i  am resistant to clomid and metformin. I havent had a natural period since i was 17 (im now 25. i do have periods with medication, but no ovulation). Hoping the ovarian drilling works for me as otherwise will be ivf.  how are you feeling about giong for your OD


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi Amy,
            I was really scared at first as i watched the procedure on youtube and wasnt very nice but since talking to some lovely ladies on here i am feelin so much better about it and read soooo many success stories and really hope it works for me otherwise it will be ivf. Your just a few days ahead of me, u will have to let me know how ur gettin on as we will be so closely together after procedure for results. Are u nervous about it? i would have been fumin if mine was cancelled and put back for 6 weeks, what was the reason?? xx

Hi Bunny,
                Thanks for the reply hun, i will take a look at ur diary and any questions i have i will give u a PM and hopefully u can answer them for me, hopefully being in the same sort of area i will be sent to the same hospital hopefully, not sure if u can choose tho xx


----------



## Amy N (Jun 13, 2010)

jenna- It was cancelled as it was put for a consultant to do, but he wasnt there on that day. I was fuming, especially when i found out it had been delayed that far, and not just a week or two. I know 6 weeks doesnt sound a lot, but when every second of this journey feels like an hour, 6weeks is a lifetime!! im not to nervous this time round, as i just remind myself how upset i was when it was cancelled, so i know how much i wany it done!!  Id like to keep in touch, and as you say as were so close together, will be beneficial to have someone to compare with!!, although everyone is different so im sure we wont be exactly the same, but nice to have the support. are you clomid resistant too?? im otherwise ok, and consultant has said theres no reason why i cant carry a baby, just that i dont ovulate!! hubby is all fine so hopefully its just finding something that works for me.  

wishing you luck!!
Amy


----------



## jenna201 (Aug 28, 2010)

Amy,
        Yes i am exactly the same as u.i dont ovulate and doctors said there is also no reason why i cant carry a child and my partner is in perfect health and sperm was brilliant, clomid just didnt work for me, i got no promising results on it so wouldnt bother using it again unless it was actually going to work. i know we are all different but at least i have someone who might be going thru the same things after surgery to reassure me its normal etc. i got 7 more days to go and they are draggin lol  hope the surgery goes well for u, wish u all the best of luck xx


----------

